# Running



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any advice for a new runner?

Whats the best way to plan the run etc?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Just start with short runs to see how you go. I could only just manage about 10 mins when I started and ran my first half marathon within 3 months. Don't worry about doing 8 minute miles etc just find a comfy pace that you can manage. Then when you have an idea of your level start pushing yourself.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

How often should you run - I've been toying with the idea of getting a bit of exercise. Is running a once, twice or thrice a week thing?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Matt. said:


> Any advice for a new runner?
> 
> Whats the best way to plan the run etc?


I started running 1st Jan 2011 as a complete couch potato none runner

following this

http://www.runnersforum.co.uk/beginners/4953-beginners-basic-guide-starting-out.html

I completed my first half Marathon in June

Hope that Helps :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Mix it up. From my own experience when i started 'properly' running I was trying to do too much too soon.

Aiming for big miles that I soon found out I had to work up to. 

I hit a plateau once I had reached the 10k to half marathon distances but after some advice from a mate, (ultra distance runner, PT and sports therapist with a lot of experience) I started mixing in some hill reps and high intensity (sprint) work as well as all over conditioning. Good core strength helps a lot too.

Trainers that suit you help too. Hitting the road for the first time or even in a long time can hurt so comfort is worth investing in. 

Apart from that, stretch before, warm up, keep hydrated and stretch at the end.

Theres a lot of other things you will pick up aong the way like needing a training partner or being a lone runner. All personal taste at the end of the day but enjoy it mate. 

Never thought I would enjoy running when I was starting about 5 years ago but now its in the blood and something I love to do!


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great decision, running can be fun and very addictive!
Few tips below:

1) Don't make big plans now, make it enjoyable and fun first, once you're into it and you're "addicted" - then do some if you want.

2) Strengthen your muscles, especially quads - to avoid knee injury. Quite common for a new runners.

3) Good shoes - matched to the mechanics of your feet - are a must.

4) Track your progress. Whether its a software with GPS watch or just a diary - it helps to keep you motivated (see the progress etc.).

5) Heart rate watches (they start cheap) are good to track progress and keep the runs controlled.

6) Always start slow and stretch just after your run.

7) Progression runs are good for the beginners to keep running fun - in short start slow, finish fast, few ways to do it:
- split run into 3 parts and run each a bit faster than other 
- run last 10-20% of the run faster
- run last 5% really fast
with each of above - don't over do!

8) Know your limits and listen to your body - when you're tired, have a cold, etc. - go slower. 
If you feel persistent pain - give it a rest for few days (don't forget about usual - cool packs, elevation, ibuprofen creams etc.)

9) Occasionally, practice strides - 6-10x 50-100 metres, trying to keep fast but controlled pace, concentrating on the form - both lower and upper body.
Over time, these will improve your running technique.

Obviously there's much more, but these are a good start.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Am I right in thinking Asics are the better running trainers?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I started running about 6 months ago and take part in a Saturday morning run in a local park, Parkrun. There is one near you in Colwick park, http://www.parkrun.org.uk/colwick/home . Brilliant atmosphere at them and it's just like running with loads of friends. Also when you join up, it's ALL free BTW, you get a discount on 'proper' trainers. Also just bought a Garmin 110, fantastic bit of kit.
Good luck.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Am I right in thinking Asics are the better running trainers?


There are few good brands, and usually a runner will prefer 1-3 above the others so try out as many as you can - some will work for you, some won't

The following brands are generally good (alphabetic order):
Adidas
Asics
Mizano
New Balance
Nike
Puma
Reebok

I would say Nike & Asics are a bit above others and I personally prefer Nike, especially their cushioning range with full air soles while finding most of Reebok range not working for me at all, but again, you might find it completely opposite as it all depends on your feet, running style, preferences.

If you're going to run on hard surfaces (tarmac, pavement) and you're rather of heavy build, pick the ones with good cushioning, will help to avoid injuries, remember to get a new pair once the cushioning goes away (ca. 300-500 miles, depends on the shoe/weight/surface)

If you're going to run on soft surfaces (grass, woods), pick ones with good stability control.

Last but not least - depending on your foot/strike mechanics you need more or less arch support - this is very important.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

chisai said:


> I started running about 6 months ago and take part in a Saturday morning run in a local park, Parkrun. There is one near you in Colwick park, http://www.parkrun.org.uk/colwick/home . Brilliant atmosphere at them and it's just like running with loads of friends. Also when you join up, it's ALL free BTW, you get a discount on 'proper' trainers. Also just bought a Garmin 110, fantastic bit of kit.
> Good luck.


New I should of just bought the Garmin!!
It was £74.99 at Sweatshop!


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Am I right in thinking Asics are the better running trainers?


They are but their standard insoles tend to favour people who have neutral foot mechanics or those who overpronate.

If you underpronate (which is the most common for new runners) Asics will give you terrible knee pain. You know if you underpronate if your regular work shoes wear out on the outside of the heel more quickly than the rest.

If you're serious about getting in to it you should really go to a running shop and get a session booked to get the correct pair of trainers for your feet.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Am I right in thinking Asics are the better running trainers?


Nope. It's the ones that fit properly and are the most comfortable that are the best.

TO get the right running shoes you need to go into a running shop with no set budget and no issues with colour.

You then get your stride analysed to find out the type of shoe you need and then try on EVERY pair they have that comes into that category. The pair which feel the most natural are the ones for you. It is then that you ask if they come in any other colours:thumb:

You will then find that assuming you get on with them over time you will be able to stick to that shoe as the manufacturers do change designs but the mechanics of the shoe stays the same. I started out in a pair of Brookes Adrenaline GTS10's and now wear GTS12's, same shoe but 2 models later. Fits the same exactly, feels the same just looks slightly different.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How can I find out where my closest running shop is?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Matt. said:


> New I should of just bought the Garmin!!
> It was £74.99 at Sweatshop!


Still is until Sunday night.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So it is. 

I dont know if I should just buy it or try my iPhone first?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So a week on and I have enjoyed the 2 times I have been out.

2 times I hear you say, well I went out Monday, and I was aching like a biatch! So I thought I would leave Wednesday out and recover.

I have been doing a brisk walk of 3 minutes then a steady run for 2. Repeated this 4 times so 20 minutes in total. With a 3-4 minute walk and a few stretches to warm down.

I have downloaded Runkeeper for the iPhone to track everything I do. Plus I get to listen to my music too.

I have also bought some Asics trainers - http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/details.cfm?ProdID=7268

Not for the name but by god are they comfy! I picked up some running socks and they are also really comfy!

I need to get a jacket now. Something that has a secure pocket for a phone. Any recommendations?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So a week on and I have enjoyed the 2 times I have been out.
> 
> 2 times I hear you say, well I went out Monday, and I was aching like a biatch! So I thought I would leave Wednesday out and recover.
> 
> ...


I'd go for an armband mate, you can use it in warmer weather then when you won't need a jacket. Nice trainers BTW you've now got me looking at them, SWMBO will go mad there's 6 pairs under stairs and 3 in garage at the mo!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Only thing is that you have to take the phone out of the current case each time.

Plus there will be headphone wires from my arm dangling then to my ears.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> I'd go for an armband mate, you can use it in warmer weather then when you won't need a jacket. Nice trainers BTW you've now got me looking at them, SWMBO will go mad there's 6 pairs under stairs and 3 in garage at the mo!!


Go for an armband. I got a jacket with a pocket but now I lost weight I don't wear the jacket. Too big.

If one of your aims is to lose weig, don't spend too much too soon, cos you will quickly shrink into the next size.


----------

